# boarding near Daytona Beach, FL



## memstetlaw (May 16, 2007)

Any suggestions of good private barns near Daytona Beach? I am currently at a large boarding facility and would like to move to a smaller barn. Thanks!


----------



## Findlyminefarmjuniorrider (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello, I know of a very nice smaller hunter/jumper facility just getting started with a wonderful trainer and facility. She lives on the property. This barn is called findlymine farm. It is Lake Mary, Florida which isnt to far from daytona I dont think? If you would like to give them a call. It is Carol or Beau Cowan at 407-252-6486


----------

